# Last Sunday's Fun



## Hoosier_Dan (Feb 18, 2015)

The wife wanted to have some professional instruction & I thought it would be fun to join in. We signed up for an hour with one of the pros at our favorite indoor range. We spent most of the session shooting the CC guns (a Sig P938 & a S&W Bodyguard). The instructor also gave us a little "free time" at the end to pull out the full size pistols.

Gotta say ... his tips on grip improvements and the drills he had me do were helpful, and reduced the size of my groups.

Do you remember firing range scene in the first Lethal Weapon movie? I tried doing the smiley face, but it didn't come out well. 








The center-of-mass hits were nicely grouped, especially considering I was shooting a .380 pocket gun.








When I pulled out a full size gun, the instructor made me shoot one handed with my weak hand.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

It's a crooked smiley face........ Not bad shooting with off hand..... Keep at it.......


----------

